# Battlefield 2 expansion installation problems



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

Hello,
I've just recently reinstalled Battlefield 2 and now i wanted to install BF2 Special Forces. I put the CD in the drive, press "Install" on the auto-run, enter CD-Key etc.... then a window pops up and says: "Preparing to patch BF2 to V1.1, this may take a few minutes". I already have V1.5 and the window stays up for ever until i close it.
If anyone has any idea please help.

Thanks in advanced :grin:


----------



## have2know (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not sure,but i remember something that u need to install first bf2,and then special forces and only after that patch it with 1.41 or/and V1.5,then it should work(but i was running vista )
so not 100% sure about this,but I know that there has been a lot of install/patch problems with this game


----------



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

I did what you said and it still didn't help


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you download the v1.5 patch before you installed the game? if so, remove the patch and install the game as normal and get the 1.5 patch when needed.


----------



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

Nope, I did it all after i installed.


----------



## have2know (Jun 1, 2009)

:4-dontkno,well uninstall all and try this(from EA support,  found here )


"To ensure a proper installation of the Battlefield 2 series, please install in the following order. If you do not have all of the expansion and booster packs, please skip and install the next software on the list.


```
1. Install Battlefield 2.
       [B][U]Note[/U][/B]: If you have the Battlefield 2 Deluxe pack,
       install and skip to step 3.
   2. Install Battlefield 2: Special Forces.
   3. Install the 1.41 full patch, which can be found [URL="http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/BF2/1.41/"][U]here[/U].[/URL]
   4. Install Battlefield 2: Armored Fury.
   5. Install Battlefield 2: Euro Force.
   6. Install the 1.41 full patch once again.
```
Once this is done,you will have the complete installation of the Battlefield 2 series lineup."


----------



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

Didn't work


----------



## have2know (Jun 1, 2009)

only thing i can think off now is:
1.
the patches may be corrupted,download again
2.
then check the sf CD,is clean or if it got a scratch on it or something, that may be the problem too (few of my old clan members had this problem)
3.
and:
try installing it with no internet connection and all firewalls/anti-virus/anti-spy apps turned off

if any off these wont help then call the Exorcist,you have a demon inside your PC


----------

